# Advanced Nutrients Liquid Carboload...



## hero4u2b (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone.. I stopped by the Hydro store today.. and was talking to the owner and I went on to say I was fairly happy with my grow.. What I was using for soil. nutes. light. ect but told him I am starting on my 7th week of flower and I was tempted to try the cha ching ( HIGH P value like 50 ) but told him I had spoke to ppl who said they really didnt notice a big difference with that and I explained to him my TOMATOS were nice and all over the plants but I wanted them  to get bigger if possible.. Well He sold me this bottle of Advanced Nutrients liquid carboload which has Deoxyribose..15 % Lyxose 15 %. Ribose 20%. Xylulose 20 % Xylose 20% with 10% inactive ingredients. He told me that if I didnt see a differerence in my buds growing bigger that I could bring it back to him in a week and a half and he would refund my money.  He did go on to tell me I needed like 1000 watt HPS as well. lol but that this product was guarented.. Has anyone used this?   Thanks   Hero


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 24, 2011)

He sold you a bottle of what is basically, very expensive molasses.

I get mine for $8/gallon, how much was this?

Wet


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 24, 2011)

The bottle was $22.00 but he basicly guarenteed it and on the bottle the ppl who make it guarentee it as well.. I don't know what is in Molasses but I am going to try it and if I dont see a noticable difference.. I will bring it back.. Hero


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 24, 2011)

Snag a bottle of unsulfured, blackstrap molasses at the grocery store, ~$2.50, and do a smell test.

LOL, I'd suggest a taste test as well, but IDK if I'd want to put that AN stuff in my mouth. There is no mistaking the smell though.

Wet


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 24, 2011)

Do they sell unsulfered. blackstrap molasses at grocery stores? I thought it would be more of a feed store thing and was meant for animal consumption verse's humans.. Anyone had any positive results with this stuff?


----------



## Roddy (Jun 24, 2011)

I get my molasses for $2.50/gallon....


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 24, 2011)

I am not talking about Molasses.. Advanced Nutrients products.


----------



## Locked (Jun 24, 2011)

You can get unsulphured molasses at the grocery store....and basically that is what that AN product is...only grossly over priced.


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 24, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Do they sell unsulfered. blackstrap molasses at grocery stores? I thought it would be more of a feed store thing and was meant for animal consumption verse's humans.. Anyone had any positive results with this stuff?



Sure, in the aisle with the syrups and stuff, or the baking aisle.

What I use is 'feed grade', same thing, just doesn't have to be tested as much. It's not like they have different factory's for feed grade vs human consumption. Around here, feed grade is what's used for agricultural purposes.

Very positive results.

Wet


----------



## Roddy (Jun 24, 2011)

:yeahthat: 

It's called "wet" molasses here (as opposed to dry lol, which is also available) and I get it at the feed mill. The stuff at the grocer's tastes better, but is way more pricey LMAO


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 24, 2011)

So does it help as far as increasing bud developent?


----------



## Roddy (Jun 24, 2011)

it's best when used with organic set-ups, but yes....


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 24, 2011)

I had asked here before about molasses and was told molasses was basically only good with organic grows.. I am starting to think that all this hype about FF ,AN, earth juice ,ect is just a bunch of old hippys out in cali getting rich off of growers and maybe I should just go back to the ole miricle grow. lol I swear when I was vegggin I used this Peters clasic 20-20-20 blue powdery stuff and my plants LOVED it. Hero


----------



## Growdude (Jun 24, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> The bottle was $22.00 but he basicly guarenteed it and on the bottle the ppl who make it guarentee it as well.. I don't know what is in Molasses but I am going to try it and if I dont see a noticable difference.. I will bring it back.. Hero


 
I will guarantee that you will have bigger buds in a week and a half if you dont do anything different.

These kind of additives wont be any kind of night and day difference, and unless your doing a side by side comparison you wont be able to tell anything.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 25, 2011)

I personally would worry more about adding more lumens to your grow, and dialing your feeding schedule with the basic line of nutrients before adding more additives to your feed schedule. More light and the proper ventilation to match, WILL increase yields in healthy, well-fed plants. Up to a point of course...
Carboload may or may not work, but this is your first grow, so you won't really have anything to compare your results to.

Another thing to think about is when is the time to add additives to your solution. Does your mix have 'room' for a higher EC? Adding any additive will boost your ppm's/EC, sometimes that's great, sometimes not. The reason I bring it up is I know you are using FF and adding Cal/Mag. If you are feeding according to the FF schedule online and adding Cal/Mag, even in RO water that has 0 EC, your EC can reach 3.0 or even higher when mixing @ full strength after pH'ing. This is a strong solution and repeated feedings at this strength can burn most strains in soil in my experience, so I would be very cautious about adding anything more to the mix.
Do you have an EC meter? How strong are you feeding now? And what's your water situation? Tap? RO?
Sorry 'bout the tangent... 

Also, I would scrap that Peters 20-20-20 stuff for growing cannabis. It's pretty common for a plant to look amazing in veg, and then start showing deficiencies and such during flowering. 

Congrats on almost completing your first grow bud! :farm:


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 25, 2011)

Thx Doc. I am using tap water but ofcourse it sits for 48 hours prior to using it and always PH the water/water with nutes, before watering. I am using tiger bloom with big bloom with the HEAVY FEEDING recommendations on the bottles as well as using Cal/Mag with these 2. If the plants were smaller I would think about flushing but they are wide and in 7 galllon containers.  every single branch is loaded with multiple buds some 5 or 6 just a lil space in between, One of the colas is like 15 inchs and no spaces. the other like 9 inchs.. I think I am going to try this stuff.. I read in a sticky or somewhere that one has to be carefull with Molasses because it can lock up or impede your grow medium so nothing will penatrate ( something along those lines) But this stuff is made for plants. I am going to try it regardless, I am not going with the FF schedule. I started out using the Peters 20 20 20 and used it up to about the 4th week and switched to Big bloom and grow big.Today I am at day 45 so hopefully almost finished.( few weeks) . I am anxious to re-do that closet and start to think about better lighting. higher  CFM rated fans ect. I might break for a month or 2, before starting again.. There is one person in which knows I have a few plants. that I wish didnt know and I want him to believe in his mind that I am not growing.. He take a lot of risks and I just want it that NO ONE.. absoultly NO ONE.. knows I am growing cannabis.. Anyways. Thanks for the input.. Doc.. Hero


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 25, 2011)

Hero ... I use the Final Solution of Advanced Hydroponics. Fulvic Acids and Sugars.


----------



## WoodyPheonix (Jun 25, 2011)

The way I see this liquid carbload is that it is designed to work in hydro and that is where its only advantage over molasses lies. 
Soil, Coco, use molasses, Hydro, use this kind of product but ONLY once you have your setup perfectly dialled in.
JMO W


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 25, 2011)

Well I tryed a lil.. It has no smell as someone suggested in one of the first threads.. It is thick thou not like molasses but thick.. and clear colored. I am giving it a try. What the heck.. If they die . lol no big loss. It will be a learning experience right. Sometimes instead of wanting to help a new grower around here some ppl are like HA HA u paid $22.00 for molasses that cost me $2.50.  Its like what are we back in high school  If I am not experienced with a product I keep my mouth shut. or if I dont have anything nice to say.. I keep my mouth shut.. Anyways Thanks everyone. Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2011)

You won't kill your plants, but I doubt that it is going to really be beneficial.  I have used Carboload, but as much as I wanted to see stickier bigger buds, I just did not.  I have about a 1/2 bottle that I just haven't taken the time to use since it just didn't seem to make any difference.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 25, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Well I tryed a lil.. It has no smell as someone suggested in one of the first threads.. It is thick thou not like molasses but thick.. and clear colored. I am giving it a try. What the heck.. If they die . lol no big loss. It will be a learning experience right. Sometimes instead of wanting to help a new grower around here some ppl are like HA HA u paid $22.00 for molasses that cost me $2.50.  Its like what are we back in high school  If I am not experienced with a product I keep my mouth shut. or if I dont have anything nice to say.. I keep my mouth shut.. Anyways Thanks everyone. Hero




Ummmm....hero?? I believe most of us ARE trying to hep you by telling you you paid too much for it. If this isn't helping, sorry.....


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 25, 2011)

WoodyPheonix said:
			
		

> The way I see this liquid carbload is that it is designed to work in hydro and that is where its only advantage over molasses lies.
> Soil, Coco, use molasses, Hydro, use this kind of product but ONLY once you have your setup perfectly dialled in.
> JMO W


:yeahthat: :goodposting: 

Yep, this is for hydro.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 25, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Well I tryed a lil.. It has no smell as someone suggested in one of the first threads.. It is thick thou not like molasses but thick.. and clear colored. I am giving it a try. What the heck.. If they die . lol no big loss. It will be a learning experience right. Sometimes instead of wanting to help a new grower around here some ppl are like HA HA u paid $22.00 for molasses that cost me $2.50.  Its like what are we back in high school  If I am not experienced with a product I keep my mouth shut. or if I dont have anything nice to say.. I keep my mouth shut.. Anyways Thanks everyone. Hero



Hero

Un wad your panties a bit.  

We aren't laughing at you, but trying to keep you from being ripped off.

The best way is to avoid the hydro shop.:hubba:  Or, any place, on line or no that even hints of mj. That's like an automatic 5-10x price increase.

If I know of a product that cost $2.50 rather than $22 and does the same job, I'm going to let you know. Or, say a soil inoculant for $8 delivered, rather than $60 at the hydro shop. They both do the same thing, but with a $52 price difference.

If you want, I'll keep my mouth shut.

Wet


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 25, 2011)

No Wet Dog but I refuse to feed into your pointless messages'.  Especially when I cant reach over and smack u upside ur head..  have a gr8 day. Hero


----------



## Growdude (Jun 25, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> No Wet Dog but I refuse to feed into your pointless messages'.  Especially when I cant reach over and smack u upside ur head..  have a gr8 day. Hero


 
Why wont you listen to what your being told? You need the smack upside your head.


----------



## aeroman (Jun 29, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Well I tryed a lil.. It has no smell as someone suggested in one of the first threads.. It is thick thou not like molasses but thick.. and clear colored. I am giving it a try.



I've never really gotten the whole "it's the same thing as molasses" thing.  Despite all the insistence they look and/or smell the same, they don't.  Not even close.  It makes me wonder if the people saying that have ever even seen Carboload.

The whole thing got started by the 3LB years ago, and if you actually follow very much of what they've written you can see they have a massive axe to grind about the hydroponics industry as a whole.  They've got some serious hate going on and I really don't trust people speaking from hate to tell me the truth.


Like has already been said, Carboload is mainly designed to do what molasses does in soil, but Carboload does it in hydroponics which molasses does not.  Molasses in hydro pretty much just unleashes a massive slime demon in your system.  You need an old priest and a young priest to handle that crap.  In-sane.


But anyway, Carboload will work fine in soil, especially if it's soil that doesn't have a lot of beneficial microbes (soil web) in it since that's pretty key to making molasses work for your plants.  Carboload doesn't need the microbes to break it down/make it available to the plants where molasses does.  In soil that's not a problem since soil ought to have microbes present (else what's the point, right?) but in hydroponics keeping a healthy microherd can be more challenging.

Even so, I'd still advise if you're growing in soil to use molasses.  It's just plain cheaper.  If you're using a soilless mix or other form of hydroponics, go with Carboload.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 29, 2011)

No axe to grind here, just plain facts being given.


----------



## aeroman (Jul 14, 2011)

I wasn't talking about you unless you're saying you're one of the 3LB...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 14, 2011)

Ya know guys, we all get pretty passionate about this "grow addiction" we have, especially when it comes to finding something that works right, or works horribly for one of us. We all tend to throw it out unabashedly in our zeal to help others either repeat our success or not repeat our failure. On a forum like this, it is easy for the body language and inflection of normal conversation to be lost in translation. for that reason we each have to not jump to fast to conclusions or assumptions, and take information for what it's worth....For what it's worth, from what I have read, Aeroman is correct about the carboload being a "mollasses" type additive that is chelated for use in mediums like hydro that don't have the beneficial microbes to break down the "organic" stuff. I can't say anything pro or con as I have not used it. I say set up 2 grows side-by-side with clones and test the stuff on one of them to see what results yu get


----------



## hero4u2b (Jul 14, 2011)

When I used the carbo load within a week a did see a difference in bud growth.. Within 2 weeks they were twice the size.. Now  that naturally occurs in the last 2 weeks of flower so I cannot say it def was the carboload.. It does not smell at all as someone stated much earlier in this thread.. it is thick and I think utilizes sugars like molassas might but I am no scientist.  Hero..


----------

